# Cigweld Transmig 130 Twin Gas/Gasless mig welder.



## wm460 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have seen this mig advertised and wondered if it was any good.
any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanking you in advance.



Cigweld Transmig 130 Twin Gas/Gasless mig welder.



Ready to weld using supplied 0.9mm flux core wire for gas-less welding or just grab a bottle of argoshield light or equivalent and supplied 0.6mm gas wire and off you go. 

In very good condition, has been looked after. I have owned the machine for about 8 years. Its being sold because it has been replaced with a larger machine and now sits idle. Should be being used so come and take it away! 

Comes with -

1 x Liquidarc Argon Regulator. (for trade gas bottles) 
Can be converted to use disposable bottles but you would need to but a kit.

2 x 0.5kg ER70S-6 0.6mm wire spools, one unopened, one nearly full in sealed bag.
3 x 0.6mm contact tips.

2 x 0.5kg Flux core 0.9mm wire spools, one unopened, one nearly full in sealed bag.
3 x 0.9mm contact tips.

1 x spare gas shield (missing internal split retaining ring)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 18, 2010)

looks like a no brainier the company has been around for at least 15 years and cant beat the price. Just make sure it is not a con I have hear of some really nice tools given away though. 
Tin


----------



## wm460 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

